# Judging at local shows (equitation)



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

When I was a walk/trot rider showing equitation, the judge would ask us to back our horse in the line up and then they would ask us a simple anatomy question. For example we would be asked to back and then the judge would ask us to point to the horse's poll, croup, hock, stifle, ect. We also had the option to explain where it was. I know this is not done at higher level shows but I saw it at all the local shows when I was a walk trotter. I don't see it anymore now that im in w/t/c and I don't see it in anything except equitation. Has this happened to anybody else before? I haven't been to local shows in awhile so is this something younger riders should prepare for?


----------



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

It's pretty common in 4H shows. Judges also often ask leadliners questions. Never seen it elsewhere.


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

ducky123 said:


> It's pretty common in 4H shows. Judges also often ask leadliners questions. Never seen it elsewhere.


Okay thank you!


----------

